# Getting over the paranoia



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Often on and off over the years I've toyed with ordering some of those forbidden fruit cigars. 

I know have good recommendation on trusted dealers but....But I have been to paranoid to drop the hammer. Some is the worry of getting burned with fakes. If some one is willing to sell me fakes then they may also be interesting in running my credit card up to the limit. There is the worry of getting a nasty letter from Customs or worse. It is stuff that is always in the back of mind. 

How do you get over the paranoia and make that first purchase. Maybe it is just because I'm old and much more careful than I was in my youth or maybe I just worry to much but it just makes me nervous.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just do it and hope for the best...

As far as credit card fraud. Alot of guys get pre paid visa cards. Can't take out more than you put on it.

I've read about custom letters popping up on FBI background checks, so I order using my mother's name. I get on average 3 extensive background checks per year and don't wanna raise any red flags..Better safe than sorry.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Careful here guys. Okay-ish so far, but bordering on TMI. We can certainly discuss the cigars, but we need to shy away from discussions that overtly encourage the activity, and especially avoid the nuts-and-bolts or tempt noobs to break the rules by asking for sources.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Jack....this is always tempting to try and reach out to newbs or even those who are regulars in our hobby. Cuban Cigars are the itch and now that things look to be relaxing on the purchase of them they are still taboo until all restrictions are lifted. Suffice to say there is enough info on the Internet to get the right info but for now....all we can do is tell you Happy Hunting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> Often on and off over the years I've toyed with ordering some of those forbidden fruit cigars.
> 
> I know have good recommendation on trusted dealers but....But I have been to paranoid to drop the hammer. Some is the worry of getting burned with fakes. If some one is willing to sell me fakes then they may also be interesting in running my credit card up to the limit. There is the worry of getting a nasty letter from Customs or worse. It is stuff that is always in the back of mind.
> 
> How do you get over the paranoia and make that first purchase. Maybe it is just because I'm old and much more careful than I was in my youth or maybe I just worry to much but it just makes me nervous.


I Don't understand your question :surprise: 
You asked me if something was okay a while back.:wink2:
I gave you the nod, I don't understand you paranoia.
You do as i told you and if you don't like what you get.
I will take them off your hands.
There now you have nothing to be afraid of.
As far as fraudulent charges number one you are not responsible. Number two to question the legitimacy of said vendors. Is to insult them and the person that you reached out to for help:serious:
This is why when someone asks for help i always look away.
You have been here a long time Bill.
I thought you where different.
No offense meant.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Just do it and hope for the best...
> 
> As far as credit card fraud. Alot of guys get pre paid visa cards. Can't take out more than you put on it.
> 
> ...


Pre paid cards issued in the states are only good in the states. They stopped working for overseas purchases years ago.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pre paid cards issued in the states are only good in the states. They stopped working for overseas purchases years ago.:vs_cool:


Thanks..bad info from another person then. Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Thanks..bad info from another person then. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Your very welcome i am always here to help.:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Well this thread didn't go where I hoped.

1. Been hanging on cigar forums long enough to have a very good idea of where to go to scratch my itch. so no sources needed...got that covered.

More I just was looking for a little brotherly empathy. I've toyed with taking this step down the slope off and on and have always been a bit of nervous.

I just wondered if others had the same nervousness, for what ever reason, before placing that first order. I know I'm slow heck I've been smoking cigars for about 40 years and hanging out here for 8 years. I just wondered if my nervousness was what others went through or was it something you just jumped into.

I have enjoyed some excellent Cuban cigars when traveling where they could be found. I guess you could say I'm a slow adopter but I'm going to stop being a wimp and scratch that itch as a Christmas present to myself and for a few BOTL. Of course I'm still a bit nervous


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Stepping into an unknown situation for the first time all ways will get your mind racing. With these cigars that you want to pull the trigger on you start adding up the pros and cons in doing so, especially on your first order.

If you use the internet not only can you find reviews on specific cigars you may want to order but also on the vendors who sell those cigars. Keep in mind when looking over the reviews even the best vendors probably will have few negative reviews because some people wouldn't know an Havana even if they were smoking one.

One last caveat--place the order and no matter your age i guarantee you when those smokes land on your door step,and you unwrap and open that first box you'll get that feeling a child gets when opening presents on Christmas day


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The nervousness makes the reward taste better.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Slowpokebill said:


> I just wondered if others had the same nervousness, for what ever reason, before placing that first order. I know I'm slow heck I've been smoking cigars for about 40 years and hanging out here for 8 years. I just wondered if my nervousness was what others went through or was it something you just jumped into.


I've just been smoking seriously for less than a year and as soon as I found out I could buy CC's and learned how to do it, I bought a $110 box. I never even thought about what would happen if they didn't show up. Most places have a guarantee and the vast majority of folks here do it all the time. Not a shred on nervousness on my part. It seems too common a practice to worry about it. I've bought 5 boxes so far without a hitch.

Go for it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rockethead26 said:


> I've just been smoking seriously for less than a year and as soon as I found out I could buy CC's and learned how to do it, I bought a $110 box. I never even thought about what would happen if they didn't show up. Most places have a guarantee and the vast majority of folks here do it all the time. Not a shred on nervousness on my part. It seems too common a practice to worry about it. I've bought 5 boxes so far without a hitch.
> 
> Go for it!


:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

First time (years and years ago) had my heart tripping like a sledgehammer on an old fashioned railway yard. Broke out in a sweat and was sure some men in cheap suits were going to come knocking in the middle of the night. Was all for nought.... Order came in and I was like a 6 year old on Christmas morning. Been many, many orders since.
Even years later with my first "letter" wasn't that big a deal. Good laugh was all.

We all get the panicky "what if". You'll be fine as were countless thousands of others. Just bit the bullet, leather strap, mouthguard, take a good swig of whisky/bourbon/scotch and place the order. You'll be happy you did!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Paranoia is normal if you deal with stranger who you may not trust. A friend has bought CC out off shore supplier with no problems. Think the key is to deal with people who have have a record of being a reliable source.

Just like buying anything on-line & dealing only with people who have a track record of honest reliable service.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I got over being nervous and I survived my first shipment with something to just wet my appetite


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Slowpokebill said:


> I got over being nervous and I survived my first shipment with something to just wet my appetite


You just entered the deep part of the pool -better know as the Dark Side


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

avitti said:


> You just entered the deep part of the pool -better know as the Dark Side


Yep..kinda makes C-bid look like the kiddie pool. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

avitti said:


> Stepping into an unknown situation for the first time all ways will get your mind racing. With these cigars that you want to pull the trigger on you start adding up the pros and cons in doing so, especially on your first order.
> 
> If you use the internet not only can you find reviews on specific cigars you may want to order but also on the vendors who sell those cigars. Keep in mind when looking over the reviews even the best vendors probably will have few negative reviews because some people wouldn't know an Havana even if they were smoking one.
> 
> One last caveat--place the order and no matter your age i guarantee you when those smokes land on your door step,and you unwrap and open that first box you'll get that feeling a child gets when opening presents on Christmas day


 This is the kind of post where we should be able to hit the "Like" button more than once....................


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pre paid cards issued in the states are only good in the states. They stopped working for overseas purchases years ago.:vs_cool:


Is this completely accurate. I only ask as I have plans to visit Nicaragua at the end of January and was reading about bringing a prepaid Visa to C.A. However if they don't work overseas, what are my options? I was planning on bringing my Barclaycard Visa but for limited time cell phone usage the sites all discuss using prepaid credit cards. I really don't want Claro or Movistar to have free reign on my credit or debit card when used for adding minutes or data.

Any insights? Would a prepaid AMEX work for travel expenses in Central America?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Is this completely accurate. I only ask as I have plans to visit Nicaragua at the end of January and was reading about bringing a prepaid Visa to C.A. However if they don't work overseas, what are my options? I was planning on bringing my Barclaycard Visa but for limited time cell phone usage the sites all discuss using prepaid credit cards. I really don't want Claro or Movistar to have free reign on my credit or debit card when used for adding minutes or data.
> 
> Any insights? Would a prepaid AMEX work for travel expenses in Central America?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would have to contact the issuing agent. Example Amex, Visa, Master card etc.
There are pre paids that are available for international use. They are not sold at drug store check outs or Walmart.
American Express GlobalTravel Card.
VISA TravelMoney Card.
MasterCard Prepaid Travel Card. All come to mind.
Good luck have a safe fun trip.:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

This comes down to one's oulook on life, doesn' it ? This is not a criticism, but some guys only park between the lines and never go over the speed limit. They feel more comfortable that way. Their choice, and if that works for them - it's all good.

I will say that Big Brother isn't as all powerful and all seeing as one may imagine. As we used to say back in the day, in the military - " The system was designed by geniuses to be run by idiots." Anyone who as actually spent any time in the military or in government knows the truth of this. (Though I've come to doubt the geniuses part of it.)

But again, there are lots of good NCs out there. Its all about enjoyment. Do what you feel is best.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> This comes down to one's oulook on life, doesn' it ? This is not a criticism, but some guys only park between the lines and never go over the speed limit. They feel more comfortable that way. Their choice, and if that works for them - it's all good.
> 
> I will say that Big Brother isn't as all powerful and all seeing as one may imagine. As we used to say back in the day, in the military - " The system was designed by geniuses to be run by idiots." Anyone who as actually spent any time in the military or in government knows the truth of this. (Though I've come to doubt the geniuses part of it.)
> 
> But again, there are lots of good NCs out there. Its all about enjoyment. Do what you feel is best.


Love this point. Soldier-proofing things such as Belt fed automatic weapons, vehicles to Javelin missile systems....lol!

Okay my NC favorites are in this order Illusione, RoMa craft and then probably Padron, but there are tons of others.

I looked into the Visa card thing and believe it or not Visa Travel Card as wells as MasterCard Travel pass, each with their own benefits and negatives, actually are sold locally at CVS, Rite-Aid and the MC is available online as well. As for using your regular credit cards overseas, you usually have a much better deal and the Visa, MC and AMEX that are prepaid and reloadable are generally for teens traveling abroad, who skip a year between high school and college to go travel the world. They don't have the credit to get a real card and it limits their losses if stolen or lost.

After doing some extensive reading I will buy a prepaid Visa travel card, with just $100 loaded onto it, so that I can buy the SIM cards in C.A., and limit my loses if the carrier is different for a number I call or I actually need to use 4G date to locate something... I'm not taking my iPhone, as you generally don't bring anything you don't want to be miserable about if lost, broke or stolen.

Other than this I will bring a BofA, or Barclaycard Visa just for the fraud protection in case stolen, lost, etc.

---------

Joe Sticks, I have to say, that I just cracked up laughing and it made my day to read your post. I haven't thought about soldier-proofing in a long, long time and the genius thing is also hilarious. 
My How even working with moving MASH/CASH unit stuff was pretty much like using giant tinker toys or matchbox stuff.

I will always remember the acronym KISS as it is applicable to almost everything in life, be it food, business or relationships. 
---------

I still quite enjoy Habanos but they are about a third of my 3-4 year rotation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Love this point. Soldier-proofing things such as Belt fed automatic weapons, vehicles to Javelin missile systems....lol!
> 
> Okay my NC favorites are in this order Illusione, RoMa craft and then probably Padron, but there are tons of others.
> 
> ...


https://www.americanexpress.com/us/content/prepaid/travelers-cheques.html

I always have a stack of these when i travel. They are replaced almost immediately. I doubt a prepaid card would also some places don't take them. As far as phones no one brings their phone. On my last trip to Italy i grabbed a prepaid phone used it for the vacation and gave it away. You should have seen the smile on the kids faces.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not taking my normal phone. I bought a refurbished one on eBay that's just for 3rd world travel. Arriving at the Managua airport at 2am doesn't allow me to grab a cheapie burner phone. Cell phone service in Nica is split through 3 companies. It was advised to bring a cheap phone that can have SIM cards easily installed as you want to have one from Claro and one from Movistar. 

It is an android smart phone as Facebook is free to use with 15 day packages without data charges. 

I've been researching the trip heavily and practicing daily to get my Spanish fluency back up to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is it sad that I'm excited about this trip? 

Can't wait for pics and stories..I hate leaving my zip code so this is as close as I'll get to leaving the country.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm not taking my normal phone. I bought a refurbished one on eBay that's just for 3rd world travel. Arriving at the Managua airport at 2am doesn't allow me to grab a cheapie burner phone. Cell phone service in Nica is split through 3 companies. It was advised to bring a cheap phone that can have SIM cards easily installed as you want to have one from Claro and one from Movistar.
> 
> It is an android smart phone as Facebook is free to use with 15 day packages without data charges.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have prepared well. Have a very safe and enjoyable trip.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I am pretty stoked about this. I fly out of Detroit, which is a 5 hour drive, but airfare was dirt cheap, though Spirit nickels and dimes you on everything, so a $400 round trip ticket quickly becomes a $600 ticket but still round trip, that's amazingly inexpensive. I fly into Managua at 2 am, with a taxi, arranged through the hotel/BnB waiting to take me to Granada, which is located at the top of Lake Nicaragua. Lago Nicaragua is the biggest lake in Central America. 

I'll stay there for 3 days at do a cigar factory tour there, as well as cruise the islets of Lake Nicaragua and take in some other local things. Maybe if I'm feeling like I have a day freed up, I will do a day climb of the volcano Masaya You need gas masks for that one, so maybe not. Then off to Leon for the remaining 11 days. Aside trip to Esteli, if I can get a tour of one of the tabacaleras. If I have to stay overnight I will check out the volcanic cones just North of Esteli near the Honduran border. Back based out of Leon, I plan a half day trip to climb Volcan Cerro ***** with sand boarding down the volcano. I also want to do an evening climb of the Volcano Telica as you watch the sunset at the crater while seeing the sun go down over the Pacific and take photos of the entire range of active volcanoes then as darkness sets in you can photograph the bubbling cauldron of lava as Telica remains active as dotbe other two. Climb down via headlamp and stay over night in San Jacinto or find my way back to Leon early in the a.m. 

I do want to check out the cathedrals in both Granada and Leon as well as the museums but I would like to take a day trip to the Pacific fishing/surfing village of Las Pentillas. Amazing amount of buses and public transport or catching a ride with the travel companies still trying to fully establish Nica as a very viable alternative to Costa Rica. 

It's not gang infiltrated and people avoid Nica if they want sex and drugs, but some amazing scenery and cigars unspoiled beaches and sparsely populated hiking lands with two massive lakes and so much to do. 

I will miss touring the South including the island of Ometepe, and San Juan del Sur but I want to go back and spend 5 days on the big island on Lake Nicaragua. It's filled with eco touring and has 2 volcanoes that are very hikable but you need to be in really good shape. The ones I have chosen are easy to medium difficulty and more fun to begin on. Less muddy and steep except towards the top as they all have cinder-like gravel/sand that is hard to keep going up as you slide a bit with each step. Most of the volcanoes have accessible craters, where you can walk right up to the edge and lay down to stick your camera/phone over the edge to get great photos of the 200-300 foot deep craters. 

The hardest part is coordinating how to go from the beginning Cyrene cold living next to the Canadian border and driving to Michigan with Winter clothing and gear. Then changing at an off-site parking garage, stowing most of the gear into the back of my Jeep and then making my way to the airport on a shuttle just wearing thin tropical weight pants and a long sleeve T-shirt, hiking shoes and a checked bag/duffle and a day pack to carry on. I will have to haul my Winter jacket she'll to Nica but it can be used as a top blanket if needed. On the way back I'll check pretty much everything minus a smaller day pack. Then after collecting my luggage and passing customs I'll have to redress in light thermals and the coat, while shuttling back. I might be dead ass tired flying back to the states KL night but my wife's cousin lives about an hour East, so I can crash at their place if needed and cross over through Canada to make my way back to NY via Canada and Niagara Falls. I'm sure to be freezing my butt off coming back from 90F+ weather to sub-zero Upstate in mid February, but it should make the Winter pass quicker or at least feel that way. 

I'll leave my DL, my phone and a spare debit card under the spare tire, just in case I run into lost ID and such while traveling. Those are must dos when hitting the 3rd world. You never bring anything you can't come home without. You have to have 3 copies of your passports. Two to keep folded up and hidden on your person, with your real passport locked up in the hotels safe. The last copy of the passport and photocopies of your CVs stay at home in case you get robbed or some disaster happens that way your spouse or SO can fax the embassy to get you a replacement asap, and cancel your missing CC. Gotta write all those numbers down on your spare copies of that passport, so if you are able to do it from Nica it can be done. The replacement travel Visa card usually takes about 24 hours to have replaced. You need a contact in the states to help you out if you get hurt/robbed/ arrested..., but usually if you behave none of this will happen. Still best to be prepared for the worst and hope for the best. 

I've been vaccinated, have my current medications on URMC letterhead and signed by my physician as well as a letter translated into Spanish with his contact information just in case. 

I'm registered with the US State departments STEP program and they have an itinerary of where I am staying with addresses and phone numbers. I also will send my SEAL friend and another former DOD employee all my contact info in case the worst happens but Kidnapping and Ransom are very rare in Nica. Not like in Columbia or other destinations like Guatemala. Plus I have nothing they could hope to gain as I'm worth basically nothing. I've been through SERE school a long time ago and know how to be patient and talk with people of all socio-economic status, which is a benefit. You just try to stay on the down low and appear a bit loco, if there is anybody that wants to try and get to know you better. These are all things that lower your risk factors. You don't bring valuables. Your clothing isn't flashy and you seem pretty laid back with other solo travelers. 

Like Tony stated it never hurts to be extra kind to young kids and older locals as these acts of kindness and small generosity buy you a lot of goodwill. I usually bring swim goggles and give them to the kids swimming when I'm done with them. The phone can always be left too, but you don't want to give away everything. Usually just being respectful, friendly and constantly watching your back and actions is enough to keep you safe. 

The places I am staying are both rated highly with hostel/BnB travelers. Ex-pats and locals that rely on tourism are the best places to stay. Staying at the expensive hotels is a sign to get robbed. I personally like mingling with the locals and just be nice and fun. Younger travelers usually are less prepared and make easier targets. 

All in all this should be a great trip. I'm over prepared which is what I like to be. So much better than being blindsided and unprepared. It help that I know medicine as well. Helping an injured traveler with simple first aid again buys a ton of goodwill. 

I always find it amazing that you will see people acting like complete idiots and wonder if they even read up on the countries history or current issues including poverty. The last thing is to avoid all political demonstrations at all costs. They have a right to be weary of Americans that try to insert themselves into business that they have no business being near. 

Avoiding the authorities is always highly recommended. I would never want to rent a car or anything that leaves you open like that. Just a fender bender will keep you in count Ryan extra 2+ weeks. Just not worth it. 

Anyhow I hope to have a queue of great phone snapshots and some stories to tell. If I can get a few boxes of freshly rolled Nica cigars back to the states and me memories intact then it will have been a great success. Anything else is just icing on the cake. 

The last day will be the worst as my flight doesn't leave until 2:34am and taking a taxi from anywhere in Nica at night can be dangerous, so I probably will have to depart Leon and sit at the airport area from 7pm until my flight leaves. I will probably smoke 2-3 cigars while waiting and try reading some local newspapers in Spanish. Maybe cat nap in the airport waiting areas. Not everything about traveling is fun and parts are just hurry up and wait. I got used to that crap in the service. I can burn the time though. I should be a bit exhausted. 

On Spirit you have to pay for a seat assignment unless yo want the middle aisle on every leg of the trip. I paid for aisles each way which cost an extra $40, but the extra leg room will be worth it. No seats refine on Spirit. I almost never recline and being a fairly big guy, I hate having the seat in front of me recline into my knees so that doesn't bother me so much. 

Still I doubt I will fly Spirit again. I hate their business model even if it is highly profitable. Forget paying $60 to join their travel club. The daily emails are annoying already. 

I will duly report when I get back and hope to send updates while traveling as well. Free Wi-Fi, while slow is everywhere in Nica from the central parques to every bar and hostel/hotel. Just recharging the phone will be the key. 

Thanks for following the trips planning stages from inception. I hope to have some great experiences to share. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm excited to see some pics.. Be safe


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I know you have gratitude and an appreciation of nature and other cultures, D.
No doubt this trip will be loaded with a lifetime of learning and memories.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a great trip!:vs_cool:
And your wrong about being worth basically nothing :wink2:


----------

